
Did 1995 Change Everything? - jfaat
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/30/thinking-sideways
======
juliangamble
Some people might think "we need the Clintons back in the White House to get
back to the go-go times in the 90's." This article is very subtly dispelling
that idea.

------
irickt
This book review didn't interest me in the book in the least. Most of the
issues considered pivotal are best forgotten, and the reviewer offers little
praise.

Tangentially, the author of the review, Louis Menand, is certainly qualified
to review history. I highly recommend his book The Metaphysical Club about the
origins of American Pragmatism.

------
delinka
That's not the New Yorker's article title.

~~~
dang
It's their HTML doc title.

------
wtbob
Needlessly snide:

> Our Long National Nightmare of Peace and Prosperity Is Finally Over” was the
> headline in the Onion the month George W. Bush took office, January, 2001.
> His Administration took care of that in a hurry.

One might remember that it was Al Qaeda, not Bush's administration, which
attacked the United States, and that Osama bin Laden declared war on the U.S.
back during the Clinton years, in 1996.

~~~
allworknoplay
* restrains self from engaging in futile debate with perceived crazy right winger _

